
Ask HN: Is this a good package for an Engineering Manager in Seattle? - throwawaywanabe
$175k base + $80k Signing Bonus + $150k Stock
======
kghose
I think it is too low, for a person of your experience and past salary history
and the responsibilities that you will be taking on.

~~~
euroclydon
At least this comment pays sarcastic homage to the lack of information in the
question.

~~~
kelukelugames
We really should discourage these obscure questions.

------
ajma
As an engineering manager who has been in 3 major tech companies here. I would
say that's a good offer. I'm going to guess that signing bonus is over two
years (pretty typical here), and stock is over 4 years (pretty typical here
too). So you're looking at around a ~$250k/year salary. I know some
engineering managers that have a higher total comp, but I know many more
engineering managers that have a lower total comp.

Other things to consider (if you're comparing to bay area) is that total cost
of living is much lower here and WA has no state tax.

------
zippergz
Stating the stock in a dollar amount makes it harder to evaluate. I know that
recruiters love to do that, but it obfuscates some important factors. That
said, this doesn't seem out of line with the compensation I've seen for that
position in Seattle. It does vary pretty widely depending on the company and
experience. In some companies this would be higher than anything I've seen,
and in others you could likely get more. It's hard to give a more concrete
opinion with so little information.

------
hacknat
K, I have a hard time not guessing that this is Amazon. If it is, you can do
better.

~~~
ajma
Can't be Amazon. They cap base salary to $160k.

------
seattle_spring
Related question: What is the most reasonable way to actually find relevant
compensation info for this level of a position? Glassdoor responses seem to be
wildly inaccurate.

------
bane
Stock or stock options.

------
partisan
What a dilemma. :)

Figure out if that is sufficient for you to live on. Personally, I would take
it, but negotiate the stock or signing bonus up if possible.

~~~
issa
Your value to a company has nothing (AT ALL) to do with what you personally
need to live on. That shouldn't enter into the equation.

~~~
partisan
That's one way to look at it. If someone paid me a certain amount to live and
work in Hawaii, for example, and I knew I would live well on that amount and
it would make me happy then how do you optimize for happiness?

I make more than the proposed compensation and am no happier than when I was
making half of that. I probably did something wrong in making my arrangements
but it wasn't in the money department.

~~~
sbenario
So actually Hawaii has an incredibly high cost of living.

Turns out there are lots of people who are attracted to the allure, and a
limited amount of space.

------
blakeyrat
Were you offered this, or are you an employer trying to attract talent?

There needs to be some minimum of context before anybody can answer this.

------
ipince
150k stock yearly? Options or straight stock? Figure out their actual (yearly)
value first.

------
bankim
Is $150k stock per year or for 4 year period?

------
kelukelugames
depends on the company and level

